# I made 7 Prime Now deliveries, $3.50 tip



## Behemoth

It was 2 hour block. 2 of 7 were fresh, so no tip. But now I'm trying to explain this to myself. Are people become so cheap, that they won't tip anymore or Amazon is stealing our tips? This is regarding Goose Island warehouse. I just can't believe.


----------



## DeanH

I had a 6 hours block last Thursday, made 12 delivery,got paid $112, so $4 in tips, don't know what's going on

I guess restaurant blocks are better if u like tips.

same warehouse as u


----------



## Behemoth

If that's true that Amazon is cheating on tips then HW are the only ones to make a sense. Little work work minimum $$$. What a shame, Amazon.


----------



## MattDrives

There's an entire thread about this.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/prim...ur-tips-to-lower-their-base-pay-to-us.145756/


----------



## jester121

I maintain that people are now accustomed to getting their crap in a couple hours, so since the novelty has worn off they aren't tipping any more -- if you think about it, what's the point? No one tips the UPS for Fedex guy or anyone else who drops off non-food stuff at your house. After tipping once or twice most people probably say "what for?" and just stop. There won't be any shame because chances are they'll not see the same driver every week or anything like that.

(I know, "no one" is an exaggeration but you get the point).


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

jester121 said:


> I maintain that people are now accustomed to getting their crap in a couple hours, so since the novelty has worn off they aren't tipping any more -- if you think about it, what's the point? No one tips the UPS for Fedex guy or anyone else who drops off non-food stuff at your house. After tipping once or twice most people probably say "what for?" and just stop. There won't be any shame because chances are they'll not see the same driver every week or anything like that.
> 
> (I know, "no one" is an exaggeration but you get the point).


If you want tips, only 3 jobs left that still tip well, bartender, waiter, or pizza delivery.


----------



## jester121

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> If you want tips, only 3 jobs left that still tip well, bartender, waiter, or pizza delivery.


You forgot #1 -

Strippers.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

jester121 said:


> You forgot #1 -
> 
> Strippers.


Oh yeah I was thinking from a males perspective, knowing damn well 99% of uber drivers look like crap they ain't stripping for women lol


----------



## aJoe

Behemoth said:


> It was 2 hour block. 2 of 7 were fresh, so no tip. But now I'm trying to explain this to myself. Are people become so cheap, that they won't tip anymore or Amazon is stealing our tips? This is regarding Goose Island warehouse. I just can't believe.


You expect to be tipped to deliver a package for Amazon? Do you tip your UPS driver and your mailman every time they deliver a package?


----------



## UberPasco

aJoe said:


> You expect to be tipped to deliver a package for Amazon? Do you tip your UPS driver and your mailman every time they deliver a package?


I would if they delivered 2 hrs after I placed an order. And my mailman gets a very generous Christmas gift.


----------



## aJoe

UberPasco said:


> I would if they delivered 2 hrs after I placed an order. And my mailman gets a very generous Christmas gift.


Then you can ask the customer for a Christmas gift after you deliver to them 5 days a week for 52 weeks a year.


----------



## Behemoth

aJoe said:


> You expect to be tipped to deliver a package for Amazon? Do you tip your UPS driver and your mailman every time they deliver a package?


I don't expect tips. I'm comparing last delivery to what it used to be few months ago. I wouldn't expect tips at all if they could use me their car and gas.

The problem is, like mentioned in other thread, that Amazon may use our tips towards the pay. But nobody proved that yet.


----------



## Basmati

In Miami they were obviously adjusting our pay depending on the tips we received. Lots of drivers complained and they eased up on it a lot about a month ago. Tips here have been okay since, however I am positive they are still skimming some. 
On Mother's Day I had a restaurant shift in the morning, and I only had one delivery for that block. The one delivery I did was to a former Flex driver, known on these forums as Limepro.
I was shocked the next day when I saw only a $36 pay for that 2 hour shift. I sent Limepro a message asking him if had indeed tipped on his order, and he confirmed that he had and showed a screenshot with the $2 tip included. I never received that $2 from Amazon.


----------



## jester121

UberPasco said:


> I would if they delivered 2 hrs after I placed an order. And my mailman gets a very generous Christmas gift.


You act like you're performing some amazing feat making this delivery? All you're doing is driving from the warehouse to the person's house and handing them a box. It's actually Amazon's logistics people that deserve the tip, since they're the ones making sure the right products are available at the right depot at the right time. Deliver my pizza while it's still piping hot? Sure, you get a real nice tip. But if my Amazon membership covers getting boxes delivered to my house super fast, why should the driver get tipped on top of that?

When it comes down to it, the only difference between Prime and Logistics is the amount of exercise you get. Most of it's sitting in the car or waiting at the warehouse. I swear some of these Prime guys think they're parachuting into Normandy or rescuing hostages or something.


----------



## UberPasco

jester121 said:


> You act like you're performing some amazing feat making this delivery? All you're doing is driving from the warehouse to the person's house and handing them a box. It's actually Amazon's logistics people that deserve the tip, since they're the ones making sure the right products are available at the right depot at the right time. Deliver my pizza while it's still piping hot? Sure, you get a real nice tip. But if my Amazon membership covers getting boxes delivered to my house super fast, why should the driver get tipped on top of that?
> 
> When it comes down to it, the only difference between Prime and Logistics is the amount of exercise you get. Most of it's sitting in the car or waiting at the warehouse. I swear some of these Prime guys think they're parachuting into Normandy or rescuing hostages or something.


LOL. Prime is like a high-end flea market. They have what they have when they have it. The _customer _is the one who decides that they _must _have whatever in an hr or two.
You paid they pizza place to deliver you a pizza, then you tip the driver because it's hot? Then why not a Prime driver who just delivered you 3 pints of Ben & Jerry's that is still frozen??


----------



## Solo1

I don't mind tipping unskilled labor ... Mcdonald's, $tarbucks, Store clerks, etc. What I would like to see is a Star based gratuity system ... The delivery driver would get reviewed for a good delivery (5 Stars) then based on the amount of deliveries, and stars, That driver would have more reserved offers each week ... IMHO


----------



## Behemoth

Solo1 said:


> I don't mind tipping unskilled labor ... Mcdonald's, $tarbucks, Store clerks, etc. What I would like to see is a Star based gratuity system ... The delivery driver would get reviewed for a good delivery (5 Stars) then based on the amount of deliveries, and stars, That driver would have more reserved offers each week ... IMHO


It won't happen. They prefer to have over saturated market with drivers. Eventually, they will deactivate those with bad ratings. 
Speaking about gratuity, I'll take the cash tips (happened twice for Fresh deliveries).


----------



## soupergloo

I made 9 Prime Now deliveries on Wednesday and only made $18 in tips. I've done the same amount of deliveries and made over $50 in tips before.

It's totally random.


----------



## Solo1

soupergloo said:


> totally random.


Lol


----------



## Keyser Söze

jester121 said:


> You act like you're performing some amazing feat making this delivery? All you're doing is driving from the warehouse to the person's house and handing them a box. It's actually Amazon's logistics people that deserve the tip, since they're the ones making sure the right products are available at the right depot at the right time. Deliver my pizza while it's still piping hot? Sure, you get a real nice tip. But if my Amazon membership covers getting boxes delivered to my house super fast, why should the driver get tipped on top of that?
> 
> When it comes down to it, the only difference between Prime and Logistics is the amount of exercise you get. Most of it's sitting in the car or waiting at the warehouse. I swear some of these Prime guys think they're parachuting into Normandy or rescuing hostages or something.


You'd be singing a different tune if your pay fell by 30-40% or more overnight with no explanation. And now Prime Now people are pissed that they make the same you.


jester121 said:


> You act like you're performing some amazing feat making this delivery? All you're doing is driving from the warehouse to the person's house and handing them a box. It's actually Amazon's logistics people that deserve the tip, since they're the ones making sure the right products are available at the right depot at the right time. Deliver my pizza while it's still piping hot? Sure, you get a real nice tip. But if my Amazon membership covers getting boxes delivered to my house super fast, why should the driver get tipped on top of that?
> 
> When it comes down to it, the only difference between Prime and Logistics is the amount of exercise you get. Most of it's sitting in the car or waiting at the warehouse. I swear some of these Prime guys think they're parachuting into Normandy or rescuing hostages or something.


Jester is the same dude who goes to a restaurant and asks for a a glass of iced water and a bowl of lemons to make his own lemonade because he's too cheap to pay $2 for a soda.


----------



## soupergloo

Keyser Söze said:


> You'd be singing a different tune if your pay fell by 30-40% or more overnight with no explanation. And now Prime Now people are pissed that they make the same you.
> 
> Jester is the same dude who goes to a restaurant and asks for a a glass of iced water and a bowl of lemons to make his own lemonade because he's too cheap to pay $2 for a soda.


well said


----------



## kmatt

soupergloo said:


> I made 9 Prime Now deliveries on Wednesday and only made $18 in tips. I've done the same amount of deliveries and made over $50 in tips before.
> 
> It's totally random.


You finally stopped drinking the Kool-Aid. Good for you.


----------



## limepro

Basmati said:


> In Miami they were obviously adjusting our pay depending on the tips we received. Lots of drivers complained and they eased up on it a lot about a month ago. Tips here have been okay since, however I am positive they are still skimming some.
> On Mother's Day I had a restaurant shift in the morning, and I only had one delivery for that block. The one delivery I did was to a former Flex driver, known on these forums as Limepro.
> I was shocked the next day when I saw only a $36 pay for that 2 hour shift. I sent Limepro a message asking him if had indeed tipped on his order, and he confirmed that he had and showed a screenshot with the $2 tip included. I never received that $2 from Amazon.


I was just about to msg you and ask if you ever received it, lol. I'm guessing that you haven't.


----------



## Basmati

limepro said:


> I was just about to msg you and ask if you ever received it, lol. I'm guessing that you haven't.


Nope. Never got it. It is way better than it was a month ago, but definitely discouraging to know that Amazon is still skimming some.


----------



## jester121

Keyser Söze said:


> You'd be singing a different tune if your pay fell by 30-40% or more overnight with no explanation. And now Prime Now people are pissed that they make the same you.
> 
> Jester is the same dude who goes to a restaurant and asks for a a glass of iced water and a bowl of lemons to make his own lemonade because he's too cheap to pay $2 for a soda.


Nope, I'd be just as annoying as you Prime guys are, but you can't have thought that gravy train was going to last forever, whether due to Amazon interfering or just consumer tendencies. If you did you're naive.

Like I said, I tip for traditional service providers, and usually quite generously. But I prefer iced tea over soda, even at $2.


----------



## Shangsta

Solo1 said:


> I don't mind tipping unskilled labor ... Mcdonald's, $tarbucks, Store clerks, etc. What I would like to see is a Star based gratuity system ... The delivery driver would get reviewed for a good delivery (5 Stars) then based on the amount of deliveries, and stars, That driver would have more reserved offers each week ... IMHO


I normally agree with you but no way. That's like Uber all over again. Too many folks would 1 star their delivery driver because their package was a reattempt and came late

This isn't a prime now versus logistics thing . I drive logistics but the problem here is they changed the way they pay. Prime now folks have a legitimate complaint. They could have left it the way it is. Considering prime now is more driving I found tips for them to be fair considering they have a tighter delivery deadline. With logistics you can have a 1pm block deliver anytime before 9 and it's technically not considered late


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> This isn't a prime now versus logistics thing . I drive logistics but the problem here is they changed the way they pay. Prime now folks have a legitimate complaint. They could have left it the way it is.


This I agree with. Amazon suddenly deciding they're going to stuff their grubby little paws in your personal tip jar and use it to offset the hourly rate? That's a steaming pile of BS right there.

Didn't Starbucks get their junk stomped on in court for messing around with people's tips a few years back?


----------



## grams777

Amazon could simply just disclose what they're doing. Other services already do this. I'm pretty sure there would still be plenty of drivers. The unusually bad thing about what they are doing is not giving an adequate disclosure or accounting to the driver.

Here are some other independent contractor examples that already apply tips toward hourly rates with disclosure and accounting for it (excluding employee tips examples since that's a whole other broad subject):

Lyft applies tips to their hourly guarantees. If you have a $20 per hour guarantee, $15 in fares with $5 in tips will count as $20 toward the guarantee. This is disclosed and an accounting given however.

Favor, and some other delivery services, also use a base with tips applied method. For example, the pay for one service was $5 per delivery plus tips plus 5% of the order, with a minimum of $9 per hour. Again, this is disclosed.

Limousine driving - They would have a $20 per billable hour minimum pay. This pay actually consisted of $10 per hour plus tips. Disclosed also. (The pay isn't that good considering you have about 2 unpaid non-billable hours and also have to pay for car washes, ice, and snacks, etc.)

So there's nothing really unusual about applying tips to contractors. But, as far as I've seen, Amazon is the only place to refuse to give an accounting or affirmatively disclose the pay structure. With the abundant supply of drivers, I doubt just disclosing it would make much impact on them.

This is a somewhat hypocritical stance of Amazon because they also hold themselves out as some type of highly ethical company. How is this 'ethical' of Amazon to hide it when other companies give adequate disclosure and accounting? See below for Amazon's self-proclaimed strong legal and ethical commitment.










It's like how Uber now is disclosing the fare and pay for drivers and riders may be based on different amounts. At first it started as a conspiracy theory. Then it became a conspiracy fact which is now attested to by the new driver agreement spelling it out. I don't imagine there is a significant exodus of drivers now because of it.


----------



## WMUber

It's been awhile since I dropped by this thread. I have to give grams777 credit, he has done some research on tip credit policies.

He is correct that for IC's, tips can be applied to bonuses or guarantees. But the key point is, the contracted amount that we work for needs to be disclosed. Whether it is dollars per mile, dollars per delivery, or dollars per hour, the base needs to be disclosed in the contract.

This is where Amazon is running afoul with the law. For example, a restaurant block. Amazon needs post the rate as $18.00 per hour with an asterisk or footnote. The footnote then needs to indicate that your contract is for $15.00 base and $3.00 dollars of your tips. If you do not receive $3.00 in tips, Amazon will make up the difference and pay you $18.00. If you receive more than $3.00, then you will be paid the additional amount over $3.00.

It may take a year, but at some point Amazon will be forced (courts and/or labor boards) to disclose the base pay.


----------

